# replacing panel guts only



## st0mps (Aug 19, 2009)

just put in a new panel and use the old one as your splice box use greenfield if its inside the wall


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the existing can? If you can find a panel with similar dimensions, you can get the guts and do the swap. Of course, there is more money in changing the whole shebang.

Also, since when are home inspection companies in the business of giving estimates on electrical work?


----------



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

Just call your local CH dealer and tell them what you need and they will be able to get it for you. You will need the dimensions of the current box width, height and depth.The make a decent amount of options so I am sure they have it for the pushmatic.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> What are the dimensions of the existing can? If you can find a panel with similar dimensions, you can get the guts and do the swap. Of course, there is more money in changing the whole shebang.
> 
> Also, since when are home inspection companies in the business of giving estimates on electrical work?


Yes, it's ridiculous. The home inspector should never "quote" ANY repair. Now, whoever is paying has their mind set on $900 and you'll have to convince them it'll be double that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Measure it good first. I've had about a 50% success rate putting new panel guts of various brands in an old can using "stock" panels guts and covers without getting one of the custom retrofit jobbers from Cutler Hammer.


----------



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

I believe the only way you are going to lend up with a UL compliant install is to use a custom Cutler Hammer retrofit kit.

I do not think to many inspectors would be happy with some random brand of guts put in an old box. This is exactly why cutler hammer designed these kits.
Why try to reinvent the wheel?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

lagaceelectric said:


> I believe the only way you are going to lend up with a UL compliant install is to use a custom Cutler Hammer retrofit kit.


You are a million percent wrong. The fact that a panelboard cabinet, a panelboard, and panelboard cabinet cover are most often sold as a "kit" is not an express requirement to use them all from the same manufacturer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

lagaceelectric said:


> Why try to reinvent the wheel?


Cost and lead time, chief among them. I've put QO guts and a QO cover in/on an old Trumbull can recently. No problem. 

Nobody really cares that you put devices of one brand in device boxes of another brand, and they won't even care if your device covers are a third brand yet. Same deal here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Listen to Marc. He's done like 8 gazillion of these conversions.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Listen to Marc. He's done like 8 gazillion of these conversions.


Not that many. I've used the CH kits, when appropriate. If the old can dimensions work out to use something off-the-shelf, that's what I go with first.


----------



## lagaceelectric (Mar 25, 2007)

OK I am definitely not gonna argue with Marc about this I am sure he has enough experience with these to know what he is talking about. I have just always used the CH kit since it came out figuring it was the only way to do a compliant install. Don't get me wrong I have installed many mismatched setups in emergency situations. I just always thought if it is a preplanned job why not let the factory do the work.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

If the situation calls for it, I replace the guts with whatever will fit.

Most panels are simply bus components screwed into a rectangle steel box. 

If the guts _and cover_ will fit, just do it.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes eaton does make a ch retrofit bus and cover to fit most pushmatic panels and they do custom fits as well, look for a place called broadway electric supply in woodbury nj (besco) maybe 15 minutes from the ben franklin bridge it will take a few weeks tho


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*panel guts*

I've read the posts and there are a lot of good ideas. I have done this same thing in an apartment building, but before I did anything I talked to the inspection authority to get their ok. It all worked out well,saves a lot of labor and money if that is what you want to do.


----------



## etbrown44 (Oct 27, 2011)

*CH retrofit dimensional requirements*

We went to the Eaton (CH) site and see that for all retrofits listed, they specify a 4.5" panel depth. http://www.eaton.com/Electrical/USA...alDistribution/Panelboards/Retrofit/index.htm

You have to drill down to the PDF file download on that page for Installation Instructions to see the required can sizes..

Unless you have something other than 2x4 nominal stud walls, that's not going to work. We all know that a typical stud is 3.5" and the rock is .5" so there you have 4", and not 4.5". Most every can I've seen in the last 40 years has been 4" deep.

Could CH be wrong, or does anyone know if you truly have to have a 4.5" old can depth.

Something here here is not adding up. Am I missing something?

Also, anyone know the approx. supply house price for a 200a 40 circuit retrofit assembly? I'd expect it to be higher than a typical new complete panel.


----------



## etbrown44 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Eaton (CH) Retrofit panel guts dimension question*

We've taken a look at the retrofit specs at the following link, and found that Eaton requires a 4.5" can depth in virtually all cases.

http://www.eaton.com/Electrical/USA...alDistribution/Panelboards/Retrofit/index.htm 

Once in there you have to drill down to Installation Instructions and do a short PDF download.

Where we come from, virtually all exterior walls are 2x4 studs (though there are a few 2x6's around) and we all know that a 2x4 measures 3.5" plus the 1/2" rock bringing the typical can depth to 4".

Curious if anyone knows if their retrofit could work in a 4" can, even though Eaton's specs apparently says they won't.

Also curious if others are aware of the approx cost of 200a 40 circuit guts, and we're guessing that they may well be more than a typical panel cost - due to the labor savings.


----------

